# Guess The Chicken Breed.



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I was bored so I thought why not make up a fun game to play with you all!
So I will post a picture of a chicken and you will all have to guess what breed it is.
You CANNOT go on google or anywhere else and look up chicken breeds you just have to guess and go with what you think it is.
Any of you can post a picture if you want and I and everyone else can try and guess also, I guess I will post the first picture though!
Have fun!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Sorry, I am terrible with chicken breeds! Looks familiar, but she is real pretty! 😊


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha, that's fine, I'm terrible myself! I guess I will have to wait for someone else to write and see what they think it is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What CM24 said. I know it's not a Silkie.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What CM24 said. I know it's not a Silkie.


Haha! Well maybe someone else knows.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What CM24 said. I know it's not a Silkie.


Lol. Yep, we can rule that one out. 

I don't know either. Very pretty, though!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you wanna do one @SilkieGirl?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Just a picture from Google or one of mine or something?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Just a picture from Google or one of mine or something?


Doesn't matter!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

This may be really easy. I don't know.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Australorp?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Very, very close.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Very, very close.


Dang, Jersey Giant?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Nope.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Nope.


Hmm. He is really pretty. Maybe a black sexlink roo?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I wonder if you can try and guess this chicken. I took this right off of Google. And yes it's a big fluffy chicken. By the way i need this thing in my life.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@Chick named small fri, is it a light brahma?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

@SilkieGirl Ok ahh, finally I think I have it!

Black orphington?😁


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> @Chick named small fri, is it a light brahma?


Yes and i need one. Also geuss whats in this cross roo. He came form the hatchery like this.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yes and i need one. Also geuss whats in this cross roo. He came form the hatchery like this.
> View attachment 42918


If it's a cross I may not be able but I'll try!
Does he have buff brahma in him?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Yes and i need one. Also geuss whats in this cross roo. He came form the hatchery like this.
> View attachment 42918


Hl


Animals45 said:


> If it's a cross I may not be able but I'll try!
> Does he have buff brahma in him?


No


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also please give me a full body picture of him, thanks!


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

On it


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hl
> 
> No


I guess that's not possible actually since he's got a single comb. Red star maybe?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> On it


He is looking the wrong why in this pic.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> He is looking the wrong why in this pic.
> View attachment 42919


I can give you a hint.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Mix of red star in him?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> I can give you a hint.


Ok, thanks


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thanks


Well it's more of a breed in him


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Well it's more of a breed in him


I could do to breeds in him if you want


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ahh, this is hard.....


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Could u give me another hint like what letter does his breed start with?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Could u give me another hint like what letter does his breed start with?


Um the first one of the four/five breeds starts with an s and ends with an a


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> @SilkieGirl Ok ahh, finally I think I have it!
> 
> Black orphington?😁


Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yes!!!!!!


Yess!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Um the first one of the four/five breeds starts with an s and ends with an a


Serema?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Serema?


Hmm close. Ahh!just let me give you a breed in him.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Hmm close. Ahh!just let me give you a breed in him.


Ok one is a silver amaracuna.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Ok one is a silver amaracuna.


I wouldn't have gotten silver amercauna, could u just do the breed instead color?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Are you quite sure he has amercauna in him? He has no beard or color of a silver amercauna.
Maybe I'm just wrong...😐


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Are you quite sure he has amercauna in him? He has no beard or color of a silver amercauna.
> Maybe I'm just wrong...😐


Well looking at his duck wing and if you could see his brest fethers then maybe.


----------

